# stream vergrößern?



## zorian (6. Juli 2005)

*stream vergrößern?*

Hallo, da ich keinen Fernseher hab, schau ich die Tour über den ARD-Stream (real player, mediaplayer funzt nicht) . Leider kann man den stream nur im Fenster schaun und nicht vergrößern. Ich würde aber gerne Vollbild schaun, meine bildschirmlupe funktionieren leider nicht mit stream und die auflößung auf 800*600 zu senken bringt leider auch nicht so viel.


----------



## warboss (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: stream vergrößern?*



			
				zorian am 06.07.2005 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, da ich keinen Fernseher hab, schau ich die Tour über den ARD-Stream (real player, mediaplayer funzt nicht) . Leider kann man den stream nur im Fenster schaun und nicht vergrößern. Ich würde aber gerne Vollbild schaun, meine bildschirmlupe funktionieren leider nicht mit stream und die auflößung auf 800*600 zu senken bringt leider auch nicht so viel.



gib mal den link, ich guck mal was man machen kann ^^


----------



## zorian (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: stream vergrößern?*



			
				warboss am 06.07.2005 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> zorian am 06.07.2005 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.tourstream.de/realplayer.html

danke


----------

